

Adminer – Simple and Better PhpMyAdmin Alternative - chintan39
http://wephp.co/adminer-simple-and-better-phpmyadmin-alternative/

======
niravseo
Adminer is really better than phpMyAdmin. Love it.

~~~
chintan39
Thanks niravseo

